

Mike Judge's HBO comedy about Silicon Valley is filming Tuesday in Palo Alto - jasondc
http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_22768573/roads-be-closed-palo-alto-filming-hbo-comedy

======
irollboozers
>The dark comedy will reportedly focus on six programmers who live in East
Palo Alto and are trying to create software that will earn them big bucks.

I can tell this will already be hilarious, because East Palo Alto is not the
same as the glamorous or rich Palo Alto. I would know, because I am typing
this in my rented house in East Palo Alto.

